# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Kurzweil: Solar Energy Will Be Unlimited And Free In 20 Years

## Ronin Truth

> *Kurzweil: Solar Energy Will Be Unlimited And Free In 20 Years
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Ajai RajSep. 22, 2014, 5:12 PM
> 
> 
> What energy crisis? In less than 20 years, solar power will be so inexpensive and widespread that it will meet the entirety of the world's energy needs at virtually no cost, futurist Ray Kurzweil, told The Washington Post.
> ...



http://www.businessinsider.com/kurzw...0-years-2014-9

----------


## timosman

Do you have a more recent update?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Do you have a more recent update?


http://pro.moneymappress.com/EADSLR49/EEADRB06/

----------


## sparebulb

I will be happy to believe this when Google can completely power their facilities with rooftop solar collectors.

Until then, its just commie utopian green weenie propaganda.

----------


## timosman

> I will be happy to believe this when Google can completely power their facilities with rooftop solar collectors.
> 
> Until then, its just commie utopian green weenie propaganda.


I am starting to think Kurzweil is somehow related to Ben Carson.

----------


## CaptUSA

Yeah, it ain't gonna happen.  The best we can hope for is that it offsets the growing demand for energy, but even then it's a longshot.

It is possible to establish a free market in electricity, but the sun will never be as efficient as burning a rock.

----------


## Zippyjuan

They said the same thing about nuclear energy back in the 1970's.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

I'm fairly certain it will happen and a whole lot more. 

Why?
Well, it appears that these quantum computers are real, unless the whole of the tech industry is being fooled. The progress in the DWAVE quantum computer also appears to proceeding rapidly. One of the applications for a quantum computer is testing HUGE amount of variation very very fast, as in once the quantum computer gets enough qubits it can speed problems that once would have taken longer than the lifetime of the universe to complete to minutes, that is like the difference in speed between longhand math and the speed your computer can do it. MIND Boggling speed increase for some applications, and all the consequences thereof can't be predicted really. Anyway, once you can do all that fancy protein folding, or testing all the conceivable material combinations in minutes instead of millions of years, I think we will find in quick order a far better solar panel, far better battery, and likely 100's of new useful materials. I'm certain of it. 

Of course that is all predicated on the quantum computer scaling for like another decade or so. 10 years... to solutions to previously unsolvable questions.

----------


## Ronin Truth

What did Einstein get his Nobel Prize for again?

----------


## Acala

> What did Einstein get his Nobel Prize for again?


He made a movie about global warming.  I think . . .

----------


## Acala

> They said the same thing about nuclear energy back in the 1970's.


There is no TECHNOLOGICAL reason why it could not have done so.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> He made a movie about global warming. I think . . .





> *Question*
> 
> What is the Photoelectric Effect?
> Asked by: Kevin Mcgill
> 
> *Answer*
> 
> The photoelectric effect refers to the *emission, or ejection, of electrons from the surface of, generally, a metal* in response to incident light. 
> 
> ...


http://www.physlink.com/Education/AskExperts/ae24.cfm

AKA Solar Energy

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I am starting to think Kurzweil is somehow related to Ben Carson.


Ray is Google's Director of Engineering, Ben is a retired surgeon.  I'm just missing the relationship you see, I guess. <shrug>

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Dear XXXXXXX,
> 
> Mike Ward here. This is urgent, so I'll be brief...
> 
> I want to thank you for viewing our presentation yesterday. As you may recall, Dr. Kent Moors alerted you to an exceptional opportunity to tap solar's new boom for massive gains.
> 
> As Kent explained, technological breakthroughs have cut the cost of solar power by a staggering 99%, suddenly making it a cheap alternative to oil, natural gas, and coal.
> 
> Experts believe that solar could see a massive 80,000% expansion, creating a slew of new millionaires in the process.
> ...


FYI .......

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Dear Reader,
> 
> At this moment, a stunning breakthrough technology is completely disrupting the global energy markets.
> 
> It could bankrupt the Saudi Royals, and crush Big Oil's obscene profits.
> 
> Every major energy player on the planet is going all in.
> 
> Google, Facebook, and Apple are rushing to implement this technology. And the U.S. Department of Defense just invested $7 billion in a single day.
> ...



FYI2.......

----------


## Ronin Truth

http://pro.moneymappress.com/EADSLR/...ress%7D&h=true

----------


## fisharmor

Is solar energy not free?  What happened?  It was free this morning.

As for unlimited.... so, are they going to set up a gigantic space mirror, or are they just going to stop the rotation of the Earth?  Because those don't sound particularly cheap.



Morons.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Is solar energy not free? What happened? It was free this morning.
> 
> As for unlimited.... so, are they going to set up a gigantic space mirror, or are they just going to stop the rotation of the Earth? Because those don't sound particularly cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Morons.


You may just want to check out this link.  Or not. Whatever. <shrug>  http://pro.moneymappress.com/EADSLR/...ress%7D&h=true

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *“The Greatest Leap of Mankind… Unlimited FREE Energy” (Dr. Kent Moors’ Picks Revealed)*by Travis Johnson, Stock Gumshoe | November 18, 2015 1:38 pm
> 
> This email pitch from Dr. Kent Moors for his Energy Advantage newsletter seems to have hit just about every inbox in North America. It has come in under a bunch of different subject lines, from “stunning breakthrough set to make OPEC obsolete” to “$5 stock make OPEC obsolete” to “Say ‘Goodbye’ to Your Electric Bill… Forever!” to “This could be the end for big oil” and “it all starts with a tiny grain of sand.”
> 
> 
> But yes, all those subject lines and notes from a dozen different newsletters and pundits link to the same ad from Dr. Kent Moors which launches with an enticing spiel about how these tiny grains of sand are going to provide unlimited free energy. 
> 
> This is an absurdly long sales pitch for Moors’ newsletter… when I print it out, it runs to 40 some pages, and he doesn’t actually get around to admitting that it’s solar power he’s talking about until page 13. And he goes to some length to push aside the concerns that many investors might have about solar by saying that it’s different now…
> “Now, am I talking about solar energy? Are these energy particles the basis for what we call solar power?
> ...




*Source URL:* http://www.stockgumshoe.com/reviews/...icks-revealed/

----------


## TheTexan

"Free", as in "free beer"?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> He made a movie about global warming.  I think . . .


Post of the week!

----------


## Ronin Truth

> "Free", as in "free beer"?


Free, as in free sunshine.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Biggest issue (besides getting enough sun- difficult in northern areas in winter for example) is batteries if you want to be off the grid and self- sufficient with your "free" energy. You need enough battery storage to get you through your longest stretches of no sun.  Cost and how long the batteries last before needing replaced.

----------


## timosman

> Biggest issue (besides getting enough sun- difficult in northern areas in winter for example) is batteries if you want to be off the grid and self- sufficient with your "free" energy. You need enough battery storage to get you through your longest stretches of no sun.  Cost and how long the batteries last before needing replaced.


It is more efficient to just burn natural gas while the sun is out - http://breakingenergy.com/2015/06/17...p-170-in-2015/




> it’s possible that Ivanpah’s performance has also been aided by an allowance to use more natural gas – 60 percent more than originally planned – which gives the plant a boost in starting up in the morning and avoiding losing steam through brief cloudy periods.


 - basically turning the solar power plant into a natural gas plant with an extra twist - sun energy during good weather, it ain't cheap though. Another pipe dream sold to you by environmentalists.  SAVE THE PLANET

----------


## osan

Unless we pave half the planet with solar panels, this is complete bull$#@!.  Sunlight provides X units of energy per unit surface area.  Our energy demands are high and growing with no end in sight.  Installing panels on rooftops will not put even a reasonable dent in that drain.  This fella seems to have been indulging in a little too much meth for a little too long.

----------


## CabinMan

> Unless we pave half the planet with solar panels, this is complete bull$#@!.  Sunlight provides X units of energy per unit surface area.  Our energy demands are high and growing with no end in sight.  Installing panels on rooftops will not put even a reasonable dent in that drain.  This fella seems to have been indulging in a little too much meth for a little too long.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZsVxSDB7NY&t=8m20s

You could power the entire United States with about 150 to 200 square kilometers of solar panels, the entire United States. Take a corner of Utah theres not much going on there, Ive been there. Theres not even radio stations.

----------


## timosman

> Ray is Google's Director of Engineering, Ben is a retired surgeon.  I'm just missing the relationship you see, I guess. <shrug>


Both talking out of their wazoo.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Both talking out of their wazoo.


Good to see that you've really done your homework.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

I'm not dogmatically against a technology that appears to be evolving to become more efficient in providing energy. The cost of solar power equipment is going down significantly, making it long term a more viable alternative for energy. A_ combination_ of solar, some wind, with a battery backup installation package is probably enough to replace the power of traditional energy needed to power a typical home:




> *Solar Panels Cost Less Than Electricity From Natural Gas In US*
> 
> A new report out from Lazard tells us something those who follow the wind and solar industries already knew to some degree: large-scale solar and wind power projects can now compete purely on cost with natural gas power plants (as well as coal and nuclear, of course). Solar panels cost less than electricity from any other source in some regions, and the cost continues to fall.
> 
> Weve seen solar come in lower than natural gas in Austin, Minnesota, and probablyNew Mexico. The city of Austin has actually made solar power a default energy source now.
> 
> Wind power, meanwhile, is often the cheapest option for new electricity generation capacity. However, it often produces electricity in the middle of the night, complementing solar panels.
> 
> Worth noting is that this has long been the case with renewable energy subsidies, but the point of the report is that its also the case without those subsidies in a growing number of places, even while fossil fuels retain their subsidies. 
> ...

----------


## Mach

> Unless we pave half the planet with solar panels, this is complete bull$#@!.  Sunlight provides X units of energy per unit surface area.  Our energy demands are high and growing with no end in sight.  Installing panels on rooftops will not put even a reasonable dent in that drain.  This fella seems to have been indulging in a little too much meth for a little too long.


I'm not sold on the solar future either, yet, but just start integrating the _panels_ into building material and other things like our cars bodies, our homes  etc...etc... here... Nanosolar.


.
.
.

----------


## Jan2017

> There is no TECHNOLOGICAL reason why it could not have done so.


I consider the waste products a result of the nuclear technology . . . so it was never REALLY possible.
They will never clean up the toxic mess of the reactor left in Washington state still.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I consider the waste products a result of the nuclear technology . . . so it was never REALLY possible.
> They will never clean up the toxic mess of the reactor left in Washington state still.


Is that really a technology problem?

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

> I'm not sold on the solar future either, yet, but just start integrating the _panels_ into building material and other things like our cars bodies, our homes  etc...etc... here... Nanosolar.
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .


http://www.techinsider.io/map-shows-solar-panels-to-power-the-earth-2015-9

The amount of solar energy available is incredible, it might as well be infinite for our needs and for the next couple hundred years. So, the power is clearly there, the only questions are "will we make better solar panels" and "will we make a better battery". I'd put everything on we will.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> http://www.techinsider.io/map-shows-solar-panels-to-power-the-earth-2015-9
> 
> The amount of solar energy available is incredible, it might as well be infinite for our needs and for the next couple hundred years. So, the power is clearly there, the only questions are "will we make better solar panels" and "will we make a better battery". I'd put everything on we will.


If several of the current reports are true, we appear to be very well on our way, and closer than we think.

----------

